# Deer backstrap dinner



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Ingredients:*

3 golden potatoes fresh from the ground, quarter'd and then 16th'd
4 carrots pulled fresh from the ground, coin'd
2 onions sliced
Deer meat - one "chunk" per person

*Sprinkles of spices:*
Sage, garlic powder, red-pepper seeds, chipotle-powder, carawray, basil, oregano

*Secret ingredients:*
1/4 cup coca-cola
3/4 can Kokanee beer

*Preparations:*

Warm up dutch-oven over stove element and place some cooking oil (canola, butter, lard, bacon-fat, beef-fat, or whatever you have) and spread around the warming pot.

On second element, place lid of dutch-oven to pre-heat till very warm.

Spread potato and carrot on the bottom of the pot and listen to the early sounds of frying. Spread onion over potato and carrot then lay the deer meat ontop of the onion.

Sprinkle "just enough" of the spices listed above - note - no salt or black pepper in that list. What is "just enough" - between a teaspoon and a tablespoon of each, depending on the type of spice you are using.

Use coca-cola to "wash down" some of the spices to the bottom of the pot and repeat with beer. Place lid on top and allow to simmer for 4 to 6 hours - test potato for softness - if ready to eat, serve with fresh bread. If not ready when you are, turn up the heat some and allow the beer-n-coke to "lightly boil" till everything is cooked evenly.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh ... that sound good!!!!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, WOW, that sounds good! Looks good too!

Can you believe I have every ingredient...except the cola? 


Thanks, naekid, for the GREAT recipe!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just finished eatin' it ... Wildmist kept sayin' that it tasted and smelled awesome. All she told me this mornin' while I was cookin' up the pancakes was that she wanted a hot meal for supper ... and you can see what I came up with on the fly ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Uh... Naekid... That doesn't look like enough for all of us. :dunno: Me thinks you need a much bigger pot.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Uh... Naekid... That doesn't look like enough for all of us. :dunno: Me thinks you need a much bigger pot.


I have two more pots that are much bigger than that one, but, alas, they are made of spun aluminum, so, the heat dissipates quickly ...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Dang, NaeKid! -- See what you did! It's 10 PM here, and you post that recipee and the pic and now I'm hungry. Really hungry.

I'm comin' up there right now and you darned well better have some of your venison chow ready for me. 

PS. Have some of that Canadian beer on hand that your brag about.:beercheer:

PSS. Uhh. How far is it from PA, USA to your house?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Dang, NaeKid! -- See what you did! It's 10 PM here, and you post that recipee and the pic and now I'm hungry. Really hungry.
> 
> I'm comin' up there right now and you darned well better have some of your venison chow ready for me.
> 
> ...


You could be here by the weekend ... GoogleMaps directions

... and I buy the beer by the two-four, so, if I know you are comin' up, I'll get it chilled for ya ... or we can go to the neighborhood pub and get it on-tap too :beercheer:


----------

